# Alphacool Eisbär Pumpendefekte ?!



## MKS-Racing (2. Juli 2017)

*Alphacool Eisbär Pumpendefekte ?!*

Hallo Leute, ich hab nun seit einer Woche eine Alphacool Eisbär 280 im Einsatz, bin auch soweit sehr zufrieden was Lautstärke und Kühlleistung angeht.

Nun höre ich des öfteren, dass die Pumpe  kaputt geht, laut wird ect.  

Ich mache mir nun etwas Sorgen, ist das ein allgemeines Problem, tritt das nur vereinzelt auf und kann man das igendwie verhindern ?

Bei der bequiet Pumpe ist es ja so, dass meist Luft im System dafür verantwortlich ist.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär Pumpendefekte ?!*

Hallo,

tut uns leid, dass du hier ein Problem hast. 

Sofern wirklich Luft in die Pumpe gelangt sein sollte, kannst du das selbstständig wieder korrigieren indem du einfach den Radiator löst und höher als die Pumpe hälst. Dann am besten das System starten und den Radiator schütteln während die Pumpe läuft. So kann man die Luft aus der Pumpe lösen. Sollte das nicht helfen, dann starte bitte umgehend eine RMA. Der Support wird sich dann darum kümmern und dich weiter anleiten wie das nun zu handhaben ist.


----------



## Xaphyr (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär Pumpendefekte ?!*

Wo genau hat er gesagt, dass er ein Problem hat?
Er macht sich lediglich Sorgen wegen dem, was er allgemein so mitbekommen hat.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär Pumpendefekte ?!*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Wo genau hat er gesagt, dass er ein Problem hat?
> Er macht sich lediglich Sorgen wegen dem, was er allgemein so mitbekommen hat.



Mal davon abgesehen das der Thread bald ein Jahr alt ist... Schnelle Reaktions des Alphacool Teams  Wobei gut, nicht im Support-Unterforum ergo vernachlässigbar


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär Pumpendefekte ?!*

Ihre Prio liegt auf Fratzebook.


----------

